# Runny poops despite treatment



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

*( Pics Uploaded ) Runny poops despite treatment*

Hi everybody 
I have this old male which is dropping runny poops..I have dosed it for paratyphoid and I have also dewormed it....Its been 1 month since i've dosed it.
All other pigeons that previously dropped runny poops are doing fine after the paratyphoid dose but this male is still dropping the same runny poop ..
Any suggestions on what must be going wrong..

Thank You


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

What color are the poops? Can you show us pictures?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess I can post pictures....the colour of the poop is dark green but very runny..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> yess I can post pictures....the colour of the poop is dark green but very runny..


Like this?:










This is what my baby ringneck dove's poops looked like when she had a bacterial infection (the green poop--her sibling made the brown one.) She needed antibiotics from the vet for 5 days to get it cleared up. 

Here's a thread w/ details of that:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/help-sick-baby-ringneck-53462.html


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

no the droppings r very runny..i'll post pics today..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you might want to try something for coccidia if your not having the droppings tested.. if you did have the droppings tested you would know what meds to use..


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nazmul,
Hey  I have a side-question: what did you use for paratyphoid?...can I get the medicine easily in Dhaka? Please let me know,thanks in advance 
YaSin.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Obviously that bird needs a different paratyphoid cure. That bacteria probably already developed some immunity to the medicine that you gave.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you rodsd .. u have mentioned a good point..but can I give the same dose for paratyphoid and try once more ?? what do u think ?? 
yasin...yess u can get it easily ....its ciprofloxacin...


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sometimes it could be too much medication, always give your birds probiotic after any medication 2 to 3 days will work, also give them a ACV that will also help their digestive track.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

soymi69 - i have dosed it for paratyphoid and worms a month ago , should i give probiotics now..if so then what probiotics should i give it ???


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know what is avaiable in your area, I give my birds Primalac, I also use to give probios.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Here r some of the poop pics...Is it still paratyphoid or sth else ????


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

one more pic


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Nazmul, in India we use Meriquin(Enrofloxacin) 10 % oral solution 2 drops per bird for 7 days...i think it must be available in Bangladesh too.....Also treat the bird for coccidiosis
Amprolium hydrochloride powder ---- 2.5 gm in 2 litres of drinking water for 5-7 days


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

is it still paratyphoid ?? i've dosed my pigeons for paratyphoid a month ago..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Enrofloxacin is a broad spectrum antibiotic so it will fight other bacterial infections as well,also treat the flock for coccidiosis and worms


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

"Treat for the disease not the symptom"

How hard would it be to get the poop sample tested ? You might need to try google for places that handle animal and birds 
http://www.google.co.in/search?q=veterinary+hospital+dhaka&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=cTJ&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivnscm&source=univ&tbm=plcs&tbo=u&ei=OeIZTtGOHJHJrAfskYzQAQ&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=more-results&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQtQMwAA&biw=1440&bih=715


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Nazmul,
Assalamu-alaikum.
Please check the weight of the bird and is it eating sufficiently... i think it is very important. Is it in breeding?

You can also read a thread about poops....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637-7.html


----------

